# Cryptocoryne wendtii "Red"



## An t-iasg (Jun 3, 2005)

I have three C. wendtii "red" in two different 5 gallon tanks. One is about 10 inches tall (it's in the hex tank), and the others are about 2 inches tall. They were all red when I bought them. Now the underside of the leaves are red, and the top of the leaves are a dark (not bright) green. I suppose it's reacting to some conditions of my tank. It appears healthy and the larger one has new leaves coming up. I just wondered how or if I can get it to turn red on top again. My light is approx. 2.2 - 2.5 wpg and I don't run CO2, but I use Excel daily. The tank I got these plants from had DIY CO2. I'm considering the small Hagen system for CO2.


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2005)

From experience- plants that show red need more light intensity versus other plants. Also some plants show more red when nitrates are low.

I bet you may need more light to bring more reds out.


----------



## An t-iasg (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks, Marc! I think you're right about the lighting. I'll try to move my light fixture on top of the Versa-top a bit. Although the crypts are not shaded, they aren't under the brightest part of the fixture either. 

My nitrates are 5ppm, which is a bit low. I am trying to boost it up to 10 in an effort to combat some algae, although it's really not bad.


----------

